# Woman Walks Into Oncoming MBTA Train Lighting Cigarette



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess death from smoking was too slow? :giggle:

In any case, this is so silly, I could ALMOST feel sorry for her. h34r:

Here is a link to the story: http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/09/23/woman-trying-to-light-cigarette-walks-into-oncoming-train-in-needham/


----------



## Michael061282 (Sep 26, 2011)

i can't wait to see this lawsuit. Because you know there's going to be one. And MBTA will cave and give her something, even though they shouldn't.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think that will happen. As the article states.



> It is against the law to smoke on MBTA property.


With that in mind I don't think she will be entitled to anything.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 26, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I don't think that will happen. As the article states.
> 
> 
> > It is against the law to smoke on MBTA property.
> ...


Item also says she never actually got the cigarette lit, though. Anyway, reminds me of one of my cousins: Driving to work one morning in her Dodge Dart, radio blasting, windows rolled up, doing her makeup in the rearview mirror. No gate at the grade crossing where she hit a slow-moving SP freight and got away with a totaled car and only a broken leg. Smoke woman and cousin both extremely fortunate.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 29, 2011)

Those side mirrors will get you every time!


----------



## tp49 (Sep 29, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I don't think that will happen. As the article states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't think so but she very well could be...


----------



## DET63 (Oct 5, 2011)

Warning: The Surgeon General Has Determined That Cigarette Lighting Next To Moving Trains Is Hazardous To Your Health.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 12, 2011)

Why and how was the train lighting a cigarette?


----------



## DET63 (Oct 25, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Why and how was the train lighting a cigarette?


Don't know how, but I would assume the why had something to do with the train thinking it was a steam engine.


----------

